# Sydney risky at night for Indians?



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

My father just met a student back from Australia who was beaten up in the street so badly that he had to be hospitalized, just because he looks like Indian, which he is not. He is really worried. I also had a conversation with a student back from Sydney who warned me not to go out at night specially on Friday and Saturday as I could be targeted and beaten up. I don't know whats this issue about hatred against Indians, but I do look like an Indian though I am not. I know there is lot of violence in Melbourne, but is it the same in Sydney too?:confused2:


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

I wouldn't go out late at night even if I were an Australian. Just not worth the risk....


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Bbay2Oz said:


> I wouldn't go out late at night even if I were an Australian. Just not worth the risk....


By late..what do you mean? after 10 or after 12?


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Going out at night even in indian cities are riskier , one thing that i have noticed is urban crime is there in every big cities and it is one responsibility to take the enough safety measures .


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

shuvo27 said:


> My father just met a student back from Australia who was beaten up in the street so badly that he had to be hospitalized, just because he looks like Indian, which he is not. :confused2:


Sounds very anecdotal to me.... Indians are no more at risk than anyone else in Australia. Indian gets beaten up -> Racism. White Australian gets beaten up -> Its assault.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

shuvo27 said:


> By late..what do you mean? after 10 or after 12?




If it is the CBD, on the road/using public transport then never after dark/8 pm max. But then that's just me (I have young children and so I am extremely cautious)

Around my suburb, have been out as late as 9pm in summer (twilight). In winter, don't particularly enjoy walking after 5 pm ;-)


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Halo said:


> Sounds very anecdotal to me.... Indians are no more at risk than anyone else in Australia. Indian gets beaten up -> Racism. White Australian gets beaten up -> Its assault.


True....the risk is the same. Generally, a thug who is out to make trouble will not discriminate.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Bbay2Oz said:


> If it is the CBD, on the road/using public transport then never after dark/8 pm max. But then that's just me (I have young children and so I am extremely cautious)
> 
> Around my suburb, have been out as late as 9pm in summer (twilight). In winter, don't particularly enjoy walking after 5 pm ;-)



Dear Ebay

Sounds very scary ...is it that bad .. here in Dubai you can see people through out the night and no one even bothers. even at 2 am one can walk alone.

maybe the Aussie cops need to get some training from the Dubai Police. they are just fantastic managing people from over 100 countries. and not a single case of discrimination or mugging.

regards.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> Dear Ebay
> 
> Sounds very scary ...is it that bad .. here in Dubai you can see people through out the night and no one even bothers. even at 2 am one can walk alone.
> 
> ...


Countries like Dubai and SaudiaArab has very strict laws against crimes. It prevents crimes from happening in first place.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

sriikanth said:


> Dear Ebay
> 
> Sounds very scary ...is it that bad .. here in Dubai you can see people through out the night and no one even bothers. even at 2 am one can walk alone.
> 
> ...


No thank you..... I don't want to be thrown in jail for staying over at some single woman's house or having a beer in the park or "god" forbid preaching a little Christianity to the locals. 

I'll take my chances in Australia


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> Countries like Dubai and SaudiaArab has very strict laws against crimes. It prevents crimes from happening in first place.


Laws.... Are you kidding.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> No thank you..... I don't want to be thrown in jail for staying over at some single woman's house or having a beer in the park or "god" forbid preaching a little Christianity to the locals.
> 
> I'll take my chances in Australia


Its not about laws ... its about the punishment given in case those laws are broken! 

Make those punishments more strict. Protect the (possible) victim and his (human) rights before crying out aloud for criminals and their rights ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> Its not about laws ... its about the punishment given in case those laws are broken!
> 
> Make those punishments more strict. Protect the (possible) victim and his (human) rights before crying out aloud for criminals and their rights ...


Are you kidding?
Theft - Lose a hand?
Adultery - Jail (wtf)

And if you're a woman - Do you actually have any rights?

Sorry pal but its the kind of justice free people don't want......


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> Are you kidding?
> Theft - Lose a hand?
> Adultery - Jail (wtf)
> 
> ...


Aren't these punishments for crimes *after *they have been committed against innocent people? These punishments scare the criminals to do crime in first place ... 

Now I will not debate what a crime is. Adultery may not be a crime to you ... But this was not my point ... What ever is the definition of crime according to prevailing law, I believe its punishment should be strict, *very* strict ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> Aren't these punishments for crimes *after *they have been committed against innocent people? These punishments scare the criminals to do crime in first place ...
> 
> Now I will not debate what a crime is. Adultery may not be a crime to you ... But this was not my point ... What ever is the definition of crime according to prevailing law, I believe its punishment should be strict, *very* strict ...


This is a falacy.....

I feel you will be unable to do so as you arguments may come with baggage.......

Voluntary adultery between two consenting adults cannot in anyway be called a crime that deserves punishment in ANY form. (other than monetary when he/she leaves the partnership and takes the $$ )

In the enlightened world we say - *Punishment should be fair* and not based on opinions of people who are unable to reason or base their laws on some fairytale.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

sriikanth said:


> Dear Ebay
> 
> Sounds very scary ...is it that bad .. here in Dubai you can see people through out the night and no one even bothers. even at 2 am one can walk alone.
> 
> ...


I have lived in Dubai for 15 years....and I wouldn't walk there alone at 11pm let alone 2am.

The reason you think there is no crime in Dubai is because they hardly ever make it to the newspapers thanks to very strict media censorship. I knew a lot of locals (thorough my work) some working for the CID and I got to hear of some truly horrific crimes. 

Aussie cops need training from Dubai police??!!!! Not a single case of discrimination in Dubai??.........you're joking right, if not, you're incredibly naive.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Halo said:


> No thank you..... I don't want to be thrown in jail for staying over at some single woman's house or having a beer in the park or "god" forbid preaching a little Christianity to the locals.
> 
> I'll take my chances in Australia


What she said


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> *Punishment should be fair*.


I agree. Plus it should be scary


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> I agree. Plus it should be scary


Not Sharia law scary thanks.....


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I am also living in Middle east, Bahrain where they say there is no crime but which is not true...my friend was robbed a few months back his credit card,mobile phone & money was snatched and it was 7pm. Crime & Racism is everywhere, its just being at the wrong place wrong time.

More info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Bahrain


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Bbay2Oz said:


> I have lived in Dubai for 15 years....and I wouldn't walk there alone at 11pm let alone 2am.
> 
> The reason you think there is no crime in Dubai is because they hardly ever make it to the newspapers thanks to very strict media censorship. I knew a lot of locals (thorough my work) some working for the CID and I got to hear of some truly horrific crimes.
> 
> Aussie cops need training from Dubai police??!!!! Not a single case of discrimination in Dubai??.........you're joking right, if not, you're incredibly naive.


hahaha...come on Ebay you must have done many things in Dubai which you must have not even dreamt of doing in India ....which area of Dubai did you live....come on Ebay dont scare people I have lived here for 5 years and I can easily say that its safer here in Dubai than back home in India without being biased and with a neutral view...I dont know what to say about rumours and cant believe that you got sucked into it....


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

shuvo27 said:


> My father just met a student back from Australia who was beaten up in the street so badly that he had to be hospitalized, just because he looks like Indian, which he is not. He is really worried. I also had a conversation with a student back from Sydney who warned me not to go out at night specially on Friday and Saturday as I could be targeted and beaten up. I don't know whats this issue about hatred against Indians, but I do look like an Indian though I am not. I know there is lot of violence in Melbourne, but is it the same in Sydney too?:confused2:



Hi Shuv.

Dont worry yeah...its a great oppurtunity when you move to Aussie land ...make as many asian friends and try to move around with people and most importantly TALK IN ENGLISH. thats the prob with our asian friends. every one speaks in their local language which tends to put off some people. 

p.s :Always carry some chilly powder in your pocket  can be useful ....

god forbid if you are still mugged... enjoy a paid relaxed short vacation (could be as long as 6 months ) from the Aussie govt and of course the government will later collect the expenses through taxes.


KOR BOL, HOR BOL , JEET BO REY....


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

sriikanth said:


> ...I dont know what to say about rumours and cant believe that you got sucked into it....


Rumours, I wonder why I believed them. I mean the police and some of my local friends, expat friends who had been burgled, think they were either imagining or had nothing better to do than make things up. Right, you continue believing there is no crime in Dubai.

I lived in Jumeira and then moved to Mankhool (lived the apartments above Burjuman Centre). Still maintain the apartment there.


----------



## halwaus (Jun 5, 2010)

Ozaspirant said:


> Going out at night even in indian cities are riskier , one thing that i have noticed is urban crime is there in every big cities and it is one responsibility to take the enough safety measures .


I completely agree man. Media is projecting the picture as if only we indians get affected.

Its not only we who are affected. If you go out in the night any big city in the world you always risk your life.

Bangaluru (Bangalore in Past), that a lot of people say is their dream city to settle down is getting worst day by day.

It was called the pub city of India in the past. However, the crime rates here (I am In bangaluru) have increased to shocking extent.

Risky in two ways one is you might get robbed, raped or killed.

The other is people drink and drive here, so you might just get run over by an imported car you know.

Basically you should know what you should do and what not to do..:ranger:


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

halwaus said:


> I completely agree man. Media is projecting the picture as if only we indians get affected.
> 
> Its not only we who are affected. If you go out in the night any big city in the world you always risk your life.
> 
> ...



Very true , 

Earlier I was in wrong impression that Indian's are being attacked , racism etc our very own MEDIA made me to believe in this , but as OZ police zeroed down most of the cases it was urban crime in most of the times ( not all the times) I stayed in US for long time and I never risked myself going out alone to unknown places that too during nights . Even I can't think of that in Indian cities. So in any cases its too early to say attach on Indian's or Chinise etc till we know the facts


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

I am agree with Halo......sorry to be little blunt in my words... but i wanna say something, my Indian cousin lives in melbourne he is around 100 kg, very dark and stout, he never works at night, he dont want money from odd jobs... he is studying and working for his living

This forum is not to discriminate any countries life style and culture, if u see the crime rate of Bangladesh, Saudi, UAE and India ......... its less and safe to live Australia..... Australians are kind.... some thugs and rogues are exceptional when drunk and are in streets....


I dont think any Australian or foriegn national can come and live in these countries Bangladesh, Saudi, UAE and India.

So decide clearly abt all risks ahead.... dont waste ur time and money to DIAC.... 

Jho jeetha wohi sikander.............( the one who dares will win):boxing:


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

nortonrls said:


> I am agree with Halo......sorry to be little blunt in my words... but i wanna say something, my Indian cousin lives in melbourne he is around 100 kg, very dark and stout, he never works at night, he dont want money from odd jobs... he is studying and working for his living
> 
> This forum is not to discriminate any countries life style and culture, if u see the crime rate of Bangladesh, Saudi, UAE and India ......... its less and safe to live Australia..... Australians are kind.... some thugs and rogues are exceptional when drunk and are in streets....
> 
> ...



You should not compare with India and Bangladesh. I agree some crime exist here but it is true, we try to migrate au for safe and sound life. Asian people contribute to au economy. Why they attracted some people who from mainly Indian subcontinent? They don't attract USA, European people. I think au government should more careful in this issue.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

after reading lots from this thread..i want to add my bit...

i want to say that most of the attacks won't be rasist in nature...but becoz INDIAN might be easy target..they would be cought on the wrong side...
also to add some might be of racist nature...

but one thing in dont understand that how come people from INDIAN origin r MOSTLY attacked...maybe becoz they work late night...they r soft target..they live in distant surburbs...

initailly i was not distubed by these news as i thought that its just media hype...but laterly its disturb'g me...

also believe that govt should take some more steps in tightening the security of cities...especially melbourne..

i remember my time in melbourne(2 years back)...we use to roam around in the city late night...always use to come back from office alone around 9 in the nite.....n during the 31st dec 2007 nite we came back to our homes at 5 in the morning.....it was very safe then..

but if somebody asks me to repeat it now..i wont dare that...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> but one thing in dont understand that how come people from INDIAN origin r MOSTLY attacked...maybe becoz they work late night...they r soft target..they live in distant surburbs...




Could you please provide the statistics on Indians being mostly attacked in Australia.


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

PankajNamdeo said:


> after reading lots from this thread..i want to add my bit...
> 
> i want to say that most of the attacks won't be rasist in nature...but becoz INDIAN might be easy target..they would be cought on the wrong side...
> also to add some might be of racist nature...
> ...



Why Indian? why not chinese? korean? lebanese? arab? those people also works late at night. 
Why do they (indian student) have to work late at night an risk them self if they are on student visa? Don't they have to prove their self when applying student visa in India that they have enough fund to support themself during the studies?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

boogil said:


> Why Indian? why not chinese? korean? lebanese? arab? those people also works late at night.
> Why do they (indian student) have to work late at night an risk them self if they are on student visa? Don't they have to prove their self when applying student visa in India that they have enough fund to support themself during the studies?


Dude, there is a lot of dodgy business that goes on in the Visa world with Immigrants desperate to live in Australia.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Halo said:


> Could you please provide the statistics on Indians being mostly attacked in Australia.


its around 100 odd attacks..in the last year itself.....


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

boogil said:


> Why Indian? why not chinese? korean? lebanese? arab? those people also works late at night.
> Why do they (indian student) have to work late at night an risk them self if they are on student visa? Don't they have to prove their self when applying student visa in India that they have enough fund to support themself during the studies?


that is all together different issue...but wt i can say if if they work beyond the given timelines on their visas (that is offcourse ill legal)....u can't justify attacking them....

i m not justify'g anything over here...but its just bothering me( abit off late)....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> its around 100 odd attacks..in the last year itself.....


That's not a statistic, its a number you posted.... Can you please provide numbers/capita for attacks on Indians.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a South African .... how much worse can it be that walking in down-town Johannesburg. Just don't do it ....


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Cnf said:


> I'm a South African .... how much worse can it be that walking in down-town Johannesburg. Just don't do it ....


It isn't.... that's the whole point.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Halo said:


> That's not a statistic, its a number you posted.... Can you please provide numbers/capita for attacks on Indians.


go thru this....Violence against Indians in Australia controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my bro was asked to give his gold chain a few days back in Delhi at 5 pm on a sunny day at a heavy traffic street.. what says?? nowhere is safe.
and Indians get to know of attacks on Indians cos it is published in India. why dont we read about africans, chinese, etc etc being targetted, simply cos it isnt published here.. come off it pankaj. safety of a person is in his hands. the street where my bro was mugged, i would never go there ever, just being cautious. when we can follow it in India, why cant we follow the same rule everywhere. why do we become extremely stupid by moving around as and when outside our countries..


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

PankajNamdeo said:


> go thru this....Violence against Indians in Australia controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And ? Did you read it? - not that Wikipedia is gospel - Can I please have Police stats.

Here is an excerpt from your link.


Statistics controversy:

An Australian study into the statistics of these attacks concludes that *"In the light of poor criminological evidence and a plethora of evocative images, the global media has propagated and fostered claims about crimes and racism related to that are well outside the evidence.".[67]*
The NSW Bureau of Crime Statistics and Research states there has been no recorded increase in assault crimes in Harris Park in the past two years. A member of the NSW upper house, Gordon Moyes, cited changing victim demographics for the suburb, "What has happened over the last few years is that a number of Indian students, attracted by fairly cheap accommodation, have come into the area, the target - always the soft targets - moved from elderly people walking on the street to Indian students with laptops.[68]
The Victorian Police Commisioner Simon Overland wrote that "Victoria Police has been concerned about the rise in assaults and robberies involving Indian students",[69][70] and later said that "racism was clearly a factor in some of the attacks."[71]
*New South Wales Police have stated that Indians are not over represented in Australian crime statistics.[72]*
This view was supported by Sydney-based United India Association president Dr Prabhat Sinha, who took the view that the attacks were not necessarily racially motivated. He said: "They become soft targets by groups of four to six drug users, for example, who just want cash."[73]
Newspaper columnist Greg Sheridan said that Victorian Premier John Brumby was in "indolent denialism" regarding these incidents by saying that "Assaults on Indian students are under-represented as a population share.". The Victorian Police had initially denied reporting by ethnicity, then admitted it and then said it was unreliable.[74]. Sheridan was concerned that there was also systematic under-reporting of all crime in Victoria as revealed by the Victorian Ombudsman report "Crime Statistics and Police Numbers".[75]


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

wowww....seems my thread has started a war of words here.Some of the comments are really scaring me.I was in Bangalore till 2004 and I could move around the city even at 4 in the night without the fear of getting robbed. In 2007 I was in Denmark and saw that even a single lady can walk alone at 2 am in the night, feeling safe. In my city Dhaka...no one is safe after the sun goes down. This is off course one of the main reason that I have invested so much money and time for migrating to Australia.I am leaving my well paid job in a Multinational company and also getting away from my loving parents. All of these sacrifices are not made for nothing. Surely, I am doing it for a better and secured future for me and my future generation. Racist or non-racist, if I have to be scared to walk the streets at night even in a western country which beacons immigrants from around the world with promise of a beautiful life, then I have to say it is very sad.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

shuvo27 said:


> wowww....seems my thread has started a war of words here.Some of the comments are really scaring me.I was in Bangalore till 2004 and I could move around the city even at 4 in the night without the fear of getting robbed. In 2007 I was in Denmark and saw that even a single lady can walk alone at 2 am in the night, feeling safe. In my city Dhaka...no one is safe after the sun goes down. This is off course one of the main reason that I have invested so much money and time for migrating to Australia.I am leaving my well paid job in a Multinational company and also getting away from my loving parents. All of these sacrifices are not made for nothing. Surely, I am doing it for a better and secured future for me and my future generation. Racist or non-racist, if I have to be scared to walk the streets at night even in a western country which beacons immigrants from around the world with promise of a beautiful life, then I have to say it is very sad.


I have recently moved to Melbourne and living in a very safe residential suburb near to the main city. Even here after 6:30 pm in the evening, it gets so lonely and quiet that you will be afraid to walk on the roads. Let alone late night, its scary even in the evenings as its so dark and quiet, what if a nerd meets you on the way with a knife:tongue1: Its just the lack of population around which gives freedom to criminals to perpeterate their crime, no matter how loud you shout, there's no one around to listen to you


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Crimes are dominant in developing nations because of unemployment and poverty. As my European colleagues said there is very low crime in some European countries because most people have jobs. Government takes care of the people who can not get jobs. They have unemployment allowance and other facilities from the govt. Australia being such a rich country and with very low population and with all the welfare facilities provided by the govt, I am wondering why the citizens would have to resort to petty crimes???


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

shuvo27 said:


> I am wondering why the citizens would have to resort to petty crimes???


because they are so bored, no job, have money, nothing to do.
If they want money, it's ok, but sometime they just want to beat you up with no reason.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

shuvo27 said:


> wowww....seems my thread has started a war of words here.Some of the comments are really scaring me.I was in Bangalore till 2004 and I could move around the city even at 4 in the night without the fear of getting robbed. In 2007 I was in Denmark and saw that even a single lady can walk alone at 2 am in the night, feeling safe. In my city Dhaka...no one is safe after the sun goes down. This is off course one of the main reason that I have invested so much money and time for migrating to Australia.I am leaving my well paid job in a Multinational company and also getting away from my loving parents. All of these sacrifices are not made for nothing. Surely, I am doing it for a better and secured future for me and my future generation. Racist or non-racist, if I have to be scared to walk the streets at night even in a western country which beacons immigrants from around the world with promise of a beautiful life, then I have to say it is very sad.


You were lucky.... Perception plays a big part in your sense of safety... If you believe you are safe and you DON'T get attacked/mugged (and you are oblivious to the stats) you will say its a "safe" place.... even when its NOT.

Crime rate - Bangalore - City - The Times of India
(old but relevant to your time there)

European city's cannot be compared to new-world cities as there are other factors at play.

I think you need to start looking at the _*facts *_and then make your decision.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

shuvo27 said:


> Australia being such a rich country and with very low population and with all the welfare facilities provided by the govt, I am wondering why the citizens would have to resort to petty crimes???


Australia may be seen as a rich country but that doesn't mean that everyone is rich - there is still poverty here. Although the population is low for the land mass it's very concentrated in the larger cities. For example there are about 1.5 million in South Australia and 1.1 million of them live in and around Adelaide. 

I do some door to door interviewing where I live and it surprises me at the state that some people live in even though there is a benefit system. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## milon (Jun 15, 2009)

My concern is freedom. I want to move freely everywhere every time. Is Australia such a place?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no place is absolutely crime free..


----------



## milon (Jun 15, 2009)

My concern is freedom. I want to move freely everywhere every time without enough fear of crime. Is Australia such a place?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No it is not. I dont think there is any place in the world where u can walk freely without fear of being mugged anytime of the day. or any place wehre crime rate is Zero.


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

milon said:


> My concern is freedom. I want to move freely everywhere every time without enough fear of crime. Is Australia such a place?


NO. Even the Oz locals are scared to walk alone outside after 8 pm. Thats what police always say - Never be in wrong place at wrong time. Wrong time starts from 8 pm till 5 am, and wrong place can be any unlit street, lonely road or sparsely populated area.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> NO. Even the Oz locals are scared to walk alone outside after 8 pm. Thats what police always say - Never be in wrong place at wrong time. Wrong time starts from 8 pm till 5 am, and wrong place can be any unlit street, lonely road or sparsely populated area.


It all depends where you are.... Its fine where I live.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Halo said:


> Are you kidding?
> Theft - Lose a hand?
> Adultery - Jail (wtf)
> 
> ...


----------



## milon (Jun 15, 2009)

What you think about the crime in Australia targeting certain community like Indian or Indian like people?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

In my opinion, its media hyped. We hear more about it cos we belong to the region (India and around) and we read about it in our newspapers. 
There are people still going there, not being attacked, leading a peaceful life. Take it like this, it is better than living in India or Bangladesh. If I rate crime in India 8 off 10 then Australia would be 2 off 10..


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> In my opinion, its media hyped. We hear more about it cos we belong to the region (India and around) and we read about it in our newspapers.
> There are people still going there, not being attacked, leading a peaceful life. Take it like this, it is better than living in India or Bangladesh. If I rate crime in India 8 off 10 then Australia would be 2 off 10..


I just wanted a secured peaceful life. Not the chaos of Dhaka. I am still single and don't have too many friends in Sydney. I might have to move around alone. As in the starting struggling phase, people do have to work night shifts as those jobs are easier to get. My European experience was so good, no fear and feeling safe any time of the day. I dream of a life like that in Sydney.

What about other cities in AUS? apart from Sydney and Melbourne? Are they any better?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am not in Australia yet but I have been reading since 4 years, in 4 years I have read just about a dozen bad stories but in all cases people were moving in dark, unlit areas. Remember your safety is in your hands, there are few things that are easier but is it worth risking your life? As you said night jobs, easy, unlit areas, bad idea.. go the longer route..
I dont know how others feel but I feel strongly about Australia unlike a few who say it isnt safe. Well, if u feel it isnt safe, sorry to be blunt, dont go, australia isnt for you.. You got to take a chance, doesnt mean you step inside a furnace, take your precautions, be safe, be positive and nothing bad will happen.


----------



## Sparrowgirl (Jun 15, 2010)

It was hard to read this without putting in my 2 cents. I am a canadian girl living in Sydney and lived in Harris park at the time of the riots. My partner and I were the ONLY white people living in the entire suburb (that I ever saw in the year we were there) and I was robbed - at knife-point at 11am walking past the train station. This happened about 8 months before the riots, which was only a few weeks after we moved there. I asked the police officer when I was doing my statement if we should try to move as it seemed like a dangerous place. He said that because it was such a concentrated 'Indian' area that they tended to get targeted more than other areas. This was WAY before any media attention was brought about indians being targeted so I was shocked to hear that. My partner who is also a police officer said that it is a common known fact that indians NEVER report crimes against them because they are often afraid the incident will affect their PR application. So people can say they are not targeted all they want but the police were and are well aware of this fact. So saying areas are scary at night...Not to me, im equally scared all the time. I should also add ive been assulted twice in the CBD and before I was robbed in harris park the robber tried to rob and stab 3 indian guys before me, I saw the CCTV footage. Frightening. You hear of bad stories everywhere, but to me Sydney is not a safe place to live - having a police officer hubby doesnt help because I hear all his stories. If you want to live in a safe place choose north, northern suburbs of sydney tend to be very safe.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Sparrowgirl said:


> It was hard to read this without putting in my 2 cents. I am a canadian girl living in Sydney and lived in Harris park at the time of the riots. My partner and I were the ONLY white people living in the entire suburb (that I ever saw in the year we were there) and I was robbed - at knife-point at 11am walking past the train station. This happened about 8 months before the riots, which was only a few weeks after we moved there. I asked the police officer when I was doing my statement if we should try to move as it seemed like a dangerous place. He said that because it was such a concentrated 'Indian' area that they tended to get targeted more than other areas. This was WAY before any media attention was brought about indians being targeted so I was shocked to hear that. My partner who is also a police officer said that it is a common known fact that indians NEVER report crimes against them because they are often afraid the incident will affect their PR application. So people can say they are not targeted all they want but the police were and are well aware of this fact. So saying areas are scary at night...Not to me, im equally scared all the time. I should also add ive been assulted twice in the CBD and before I was robbed in harris park the robber tried to rob and stab 3 indian guys before me, I saw the CCTV footage. Frightening. You hear of bad stories everywhere, but to me Sydney is not a safe place to live - having a police officer hubby doesnt help because I hear all his stories. If you want to live in a safe place choose north, northern suburbs of sydney tend to be very safe.



Have you any idea about Adelaide, Perth, Melbourne? which one is more safer?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

era7bd said:


> Have you any idea about Adelaide, Perth, Melbourne? which one is more safer?


Is this a wide-up?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Halo said:


> Is this a wide-up?




not like that. I will apply for SS that's why I have some interest to know about safe area.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

I and other fellow boarders who are not in Aus will comment on this issue based on the news we read about attacks and based on the stories we read where in they were zeroed down by OZ police saying "attacks were like urban crime in nature and are occurred in isolated areas, late nights & it could happen to any person etc".

Also based on the posts like above where in Non Indian explains about real things in Aus . So at the end again I come to same conclusion i.e" it is ones responsibility to take maximum safety of yourself ; avoid avoid and avoid non safe circumstance as much as we can and off-course it is big big crime about not reporting attacks or such incidents to POLICE as it will encourage them (attackers) to repeat."


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Era every place is safe as long as you are careful.. and getting ss isnt easy, you apply for every state and go for the state that grants it..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Era every place is safe as long as you are careful.. and getting ss isnt easy, you apply for every state and go for the state that grants it..


Hi Anj,

Thx for your reply. Will I need proven fund for getting SS. I saw in another post, he mentioned that SA took sign from him about fund issue. Is it mandatory to carry fund to AU? Cause I have only $10k saving. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes you have show them proofs but not sure if you have to carry it and prove that you are carrying it with you. I got ss from ACT 9 months back and they asked me for proofs twice. First time we gave them affidavits, they replied saying we want to see bank statements. then they took 5 months to decide which skill should be given a grant and which should not be considered, when they came back to our file they asked for fresh proofs again to make sure we still have the money. We were not asked to sign any document with assurance of money transfer.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Dear Halo,


While Dubai maybe needlessly strict.....dont really think its worse than beating up people....and as for the assault and racial charge .....there really is no difference....and surprisingly not many people of the other races get beaten up. 

Really wonder why?Is it perhaps we arent that strong physically to fight back?Not sure many of the Caucasians or Aborigines are beaten up ever?


Also if i dont want to know abt Christianity, and decline politely will i be branded a Pagan and be beaten up.


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Yes you have show them proofs but not sure if you have to carry it and prove that you are carrying it with you. I got ss from ACT 9 months back and they asked me for proofs twice. First time we gave them affidavits, they replied saying we want to see bank statements. then they took 5 months to decide which skill should be given a grant and which should not be considered, when they came back to our file they asked for fresh proofs again to make sure we still have the money. We were not asked to sign any document with assurance of money transfer.



I am grateful for your kind information.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

Dear Era,

I fully understand your concerns....i will be moving with a wife and child. Adelaide is a bit safer and people are more friendly.....but job aspects aare fewer.....Total Catch 22 situation 

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Yes you have show them proofs but not sure if you have to carry it and prove that you are carrying it with you. I got ss from ACT 9 months back and they asked me for proofs twice. First time we gave them affidavits, they replied saying we want to see bank statements. then they took 5 months to decide which skill should be given a grant and which should not be considered, when they came back to our file they asked for fresh proofs again to make sure we still have the money. We were not asked to sign any document with assurance of money transfer.



Dear Anj,

You are the most ardent OZ supporter....and i agree that its a much better place {Only crooks or people who know politicians can survive in Bom or Del} but not very sure that OZ is a bed of roses. One cant step out after dark and it seems like it will get mighty boring with just going to off and back. Not sure that is a better life at all really.Hope your visa comes through and you go soon. You folks have been waiting for quite some time now isnt it?


Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

DS3 said:


> Dear Halo,
> 
> 
> While Dubai maybe needlessly strict.....dont really think its worse than beating up people....and as for the assault and racial charge .....there really is no difference....and surprisingly not many people of the other races get beaten up.
> ...


Sure but you have to live in a country that does not believe in democracy, abuses woman and has a poor human rights record (just ask the Indians on the building sites).

Its NOTHING to do with strength - Its got to do with the human condition which I feel you just don't get. You get good people and bad people... and if you are sitting alone in a train at 11:50pm with you iPod travelling through to Werribee you may be a target..... Being Indian/Dark/Gay/Lesbian/(add you variant here) is coincidental.

You can believe in the Tooth Fairy in Australia and you won't be beaten up.
(OZ is a secular country)

PLEASE LOOK UP THE STATS ON CRIME


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh only If I had known before about this situation, I would have joined a Gym and get traiined in Marshal Art for self defense....LOL. I never ever came close to get beaten up or robbed in Bangladesh.


----------



## All good (Feb 27, 2010)

*...*



shuvo27 said:


> Oh only If I had known before about this situation, I would have joined a Gym and get traiined in Marshal Art for self defense....LOL. I never ever came close to get beaten up or robbed in Bangladesh.


Sooooo why are you moving to a country you think is so dangerous?? Seems very strange.

Anyway, I have lived in Perth, I live in Melbourne now and I have spent time in Sydney and Brisbane. My opinion on the safest city would be probably Melbourne believe it or not.

Perth is too quiet and they have Aboriginal issues. Brisbane for some reason seemed very rough to me, but then again I found all Queenslanders very strange anyway. I felt quite safe in Sydney up to about 12am around Pitt street, Darling harbour and Chinatown, however I felt more unsafe during the day in Sydney than any other city. Melbourne for me is safe until 12am around Swanston street, Southbank and definately around Chinatown. I also see lots of Indians out and about around these areas late at night.

One piece of advice, and please don't think this is racist it's just an observation. Many Indians, Pakistanians, Bangledeshis and Arabs have a habit of staring at women for far too long. It's very rude is western culture to stare at a women for too long. I know it's different in your country but just be aware it's rude here.

Learn how to drive, don't stare at people and stick to well lit areas in the city and you'll be fine. One thing I'll say about Indians, Pakistani and Bangledeshis is you guys come here to study and work, you never form gangs and your not well known for causing trouble unlike some of our other migrant groups who shall remain nameless, so in my opinion you are welcome in our country 

Good Luck


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> PLEASE LOOK UP THE STATS ON CRIME


Just to mention a few facts I found online.

Following are the ranking of Australia:

*1ST*
Crime > Burglaries (per capita)
Crime > Car thefts (per capita)
Crime > Total crime victims

*2ND*
Crime > Bribe payers index
Crime > Property crime victims

*3RD*
Crime > Burglaries
Crime > Rapes (per capita)

*4TH*
Crime > Assault victims
Crime > Believe in police efficiency
Crime > Rapes

*5TH*
Crime > Rape victims

Reference: NationMaster - Australian Top Rankings


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

All good said:


> Sooooo
> 
> Many Indians, Pakistanians, Bangledeshis and Arabs have a habit of staring at women for far too long.


May be we are more romantic


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

@ALL goods...Maybe things seem strange for you, but the same goes for a western, if he finds out that his color or race is singled out in some country. The many things and incidents that are being depicted in this thread, is giving me information that I never heard before. My question was only about Indians getting beaten up, didn't have any idea about the total crime scenario. As I have been to Europe before and found the cities really safe, my assumption about Sydney was same. But that is changed now and now I know that I will have to be very careful. It is good that people are sharing their experiences and giving advices to others here.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

People will take from this thread whatever they like. 

I have been to European cities and not felt safe at night and so made the decision to not walk around alone at night. I have walked around until fairly late in Melbourne and didn't enjoy it because there were loads of drunks around (it was a weekend). 

Safety is very subjective (which is why Halo says read the crime stats but again stats can be manipulated and averages are deceptive). Years ago I lived in South London and would happily walk the streets at 2am to get home even though there were gangs around etc. I was young and believed I was invincible. Now I'm older (if not wiser) and I would not put myself in a situation where I felt unsafe. 

Unsafe feels different to different people.

In my experience people will find what there are looking - if they are looking for crime they will find it, if they are looking for racism they will find it, if they are looking for sexism they will find NO MATTER WHERE THEY ARE. 

Here on the Limestone Coast some of the middle aged locals won't walk home at night - they are horrified that I will walk home (about 20 minutes) alone in the dark. I laugh at them when I hear this. They feel unsafe here but there is very little trouble here - it's a matter of perspective. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

shuvo27 said:


> Oh only If I had known before about this situation, I would have joined a Gym and get traiined in Marshal Art for self defense....LOL. I never ever came close to get beaten up or robbed in Bangladesh.


Give it time


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

shuvo27 said:


> Oh only If I had known before about this situation, I would have joined a Gym and get traiined in Marshal Art for self defense....LOL. I never ever came close to get beaten up or robbed in Bangladesh.


dont like it here? GO BACK TO YOUR COUNTRY, very simple. No one force you to move to Australia, anyone?


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

boogil said:


> dont like it here? GO BACK TO YOUR COUNTRY, very simple. No one force you to move to Australia, anyone?


 come on I was just joking about the Gym thing as many suggested that Indians are soft targets.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Shuvo.. all those Indians who were mugged, they are still there. if they felt it was unsafe they would have come back. trust me, you wont get an answer for what u asked here.. infact you wont get the answer to it anywehre..


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, I asked a simple question. I don't know if you watch Indian news channels.Their portrayal was noting less than the Nazi Holocaust of Jews killings. I know they blow up things. That is why I asked people who really live in Aus to know the real truth and off course many shared important info here and it is really good that people will be careful in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Shuvo i know atleast 2 dozen families, or maybe 5 dozen families.. i have spoken to them about it and they all say just one thing. we have never been attacked, our friends hv nvr been attacked. we are careful and we feel safe here, safer than we felt in India..
Isnt it better to be at a place wehre u have to omit subways and dark alleys at night to omit being mugged than being in a country where u have to keep an eye on any and every object with fear of it being a bomb.. that is my thinking.. everyones feelings differ..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

we should drop it and we have lot of important thing to share. It's my personal judgment .


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes,I also have few friends in both Sydney and Melbourne, none of them ever really got attacked. Or maybe they didn't share with me because they don't want to scare me. But actually met a person who got beaten up badly and another person who saw his friend beaten up without any reason. Both of them are students who work night shifts. So, that is the thing, we have to be careful at night, that's it.


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty sure the aborigines were pretty peaceful too. Austrailia's got a long history of racism. Asians weren't allowed to emigrate there until the '70s! People just don't get over that kind of racism. It's not even about religion, it's purely about skin color. The religion is just a pasted on thing to justify spencerian darwinism (believing that one racial type of human is more evolved than another) at its worst. Austrailia came about as a country as spencerian darwinism was just beginning to rise up, and WWII didn't really crush the idea for Austrailia as it did for most of the rest of the world. (Honestly, India's got a good dose of it too, even among the educated classes. It's a real plague.)


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

lets drop this thread over here...


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

yeah..agree with you ...its just dragging on on on.....


----------



## shuvo27 (Nov 3, 2009)

the matter of fact after starting this thread I didn't expect this to linger on like this and after 2-3 days I was surprised to find out that so many have posted in this thread. God knows what it indicates. Whatever it is, we can use the information here and take positives from it.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay since there have been several requests for members to move on from this topic I will close this thread but the info will be left here so members can still see it.

Regards,
Karen


----------

